# Is there any way to see all of the comments you have given?



## Guilmon1fan (Aug 13, 2010)

Ive always wanted to see some of the past comments I have made on certian commisions. Im sorry if this might be a stupid question, Im still a noob at FA. Lol


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

heh, just go to your profile here and on the left side you'll see a link where you can view all your threads/comments. It says "find all posts"

edit: Are you talking about on here, or on the actual FA website


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> heh, just go to your profile here and on the left side you'll see a link where you can view all your threads/comments. It says "find all posts"
> 
> edit: Are you talking about on here, or on the actual FA website


They're talking about the main site, which as far as I know, there is no way to do that.


----------



## Guilmon1fan (Aug 13, 2010)

edit: Are you talking about on here, or on the actual FA website[/QUOTE]
I was talking about the actual Website.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh *facepaw*

sry 

Yea, I'm not sure there is a way to do that =/


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 13, 2010)

On the other hand, this would be a nice feature to have. I find myself often going, "Gee, where did I leave that awesome comment a week ago?" and having no way of remembering where it was.


----------

